

Easy MapReduce for Python - coconutrandom
http://code.google.com/p/octopy/

======
bravura
I went to a Map-Reduce tutorial at HLT-NAACL last year (one of the most
respected natural language processing conferences).

One of their main take home points? For projects where results matter (e.g.
science), _don't use any homebrew Map-Reduce implementations._ According to
their evaluations of alternate implementations, it's just not worth the risk.

------
brianobush
Anyone use this for serious tasks? Issues?

